# Docile Tangs



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

I am thinking of making the switch from Malawi to Tanganyika. After more than a decade, I am fed up of dealing with the aggressive nature of Malawi cichlids. For once I just want to relax and enjoy my tank(s) instead of constantly being concerned with aggression, removing Alphas and healing the beaten. It has become old, very old!
I have a 5ft 100g tank. Are there any Tanganyika cichlids that I can keep and not be concerned with aggression?
I am talking about species that are even more docile than yellow labs, rusties and acei.
Thanks
Mud


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I haven't kept cyps however many people mention cyps being docile.

Personally I like multies, there haven't been deathly aggressions between my multies in the last 12 months in 40B, and they keep on breeding. The 5ft tank will feel like a huge lake for them!

In 5ft tank, a colony of Tropheus morii may also look great.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Generally mouthbrooders pretty much follow the same pattern, and are often more challenging. Not as easy to throw fish together with Tangs, and have them do well, but you can find mixes. Tangs can be challenging, but also rewarding in a different way. Hard to mix a bunch of Tangs like Malawis and get rewarding results, the fish do not always look or behave their best. Focusing on a species is more satisfying.

The substrate breeders can be very territorial, but also some can be fairly easy at times. Either fish get along, or they get killed. Not much middle ground.

Tangs are a different challenge. You can get a group of mouthbrooders, usually the more the easier. Or try to get breeding pairs of canve breeders.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

noki said:


> Generally mouthbrooders pretty much follow the same pattern, and are often more challenging. Not as easy to throw fish together with Tangs, and have them do well, but you can find mixes. Tangs can be challenging, but also rewarding in a different way. Hard to mix a bunch of Tangs like Malawis and get rewarding results, the fish do not always look or behave their best. Focusing on a species is more satisfying.
> 
> The substrate breeders can be very territorial, but also some can be fairly easy at times. Either fish get along, or they get killed. Not much middle ground.
> 
> Tangs are a different challenge. You can get a group of mouthbrooders, usually the more the easier. Or try to get breeding pairs of canve breeders.


I am open to a species tanks, Frontosa perhaps?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Xeno papilio, Tembwe 11 or cherry princess along with paracyp nigrpinnis or Brieni would be a very nice, calm tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not say there is less aggression with Tangs. Either Lake, properly stocked is going to have a mix of peacefulness and aggression.

Calvus came to mind but then I remembered what it's like during a spawn. Caudopunctatus and cyps maybe. Many Tangs only tolerate a pair so first you have the attempted murders of the outsiders and then when progeny mature, it starts all over again.


----------



## xufan02 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have had multiple tanganyikian setups over the last 20 yrs. I would recommend looking at a few of the articles on the site. Tangs have different dietary needs, and occupy either open water, caves, sand, or a little bit of everywhere.

The key is finding fish that do not compete against each other for their respective niche, and are similar in dietary needs.

Find the fish you must have that is accessible and build your tank around them.


----------



## T-Royale (Jul 24, 2012)

I think a nice group of frontosa would be nice and docile for the most part. You most likely will experience some agression during mating or when a beta male challenges the alpha. There also some other fish you can add with any aggression. When i had my frontosa group, i kept altolamprologus and greenwodochromis christyi without any problems.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

I am going to do some in depth reading on Frontosa, that would be the direction I would want to go if I had to make the switch from Malawi to Tangyanika. I have seen species tanks with them and looks to be super calm. It would be nice for once to just sit back and watch my fish just swim around as opposed to chasing, chasing and more chasing.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

For what it's worth, IMO, a 5' 100g tank is far to small for full grown Frontosas.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

noddy said:


> For what it's worth, IMO, a 5' 100g tank is far to small for full grown Frontosas.


Ok, that's good to know! :thumb:


----------



## xufan02 (Dec 22, 2012)

I currently have a 6' 150 gallon tank with 14 Gibberosa Kitumba. They are almost a year old and range from 4.5-2.5 inches. They are very cool fish.

Even in a 6' tank as juveniles they still chase each a bit, but no split fins or anything. I'm going to have reduce the numbers shortly before they get too big.

Beautiful fish not sure about them in a 5ft tank.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a 6 foot 125 gallon tank with 8 Burundi Frontosa, ranging from 3 to 5 inches, 4 White Calvus about 3.5 inches, 2 small Gold Head Comps, and 1 Julidichromis

For now this is a very peaceful tank, with the occasional jousting between the Calvus

I know eventually I may have to reduce the number of Fronts, and that my smaller Comps and Julidichromis may get eaten one day, but for now the tank is very peaceful.

I have my Tang tank next to my Malawi Tank. Both 6 feet 125 gallon tanks, and while the Malawi Tank full of Haps and Peacocks is a non stop action show of chasing and fighting, the Tang Tank is a peaceful slow moving, almost ballet of activity


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Both the Calvus and Comps interest me. Besides Fronts, what species do well with them?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Mudkicker said:


> Both the Calvus and Comps interest me. Besides Fronts, what species do well with them?


To be honest... pretty much everything. They are very versatile. What interests you?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Fogelhund said:


> Mudkicker said:
> 
> 
> > Both the Calvus and Comps interest me. Besides Fronts, what species do well with them?
> ...


Well, as you know, I am looking for a calm tank. I don't know much about Tangyanika. I know I always likes Frontosa, Calvus and Comps. I would consider anything really as long as the aggression and chasing is significantly less than a Hap/Peacock tank. It's time to watch lazy and laid back fish doing their thing.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

lazy and laid back doesn't really describe many cichlids though... More calm would be like the Alto's, Paracyps, some smaller Xenos... spilopterus, flavipinnis types, Reganochromis, maybe some catfish such as Phyllonemus typus...


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Fogelhund said:


> lazy and laid back doesn't really describe many cichlids though... More calm would be like the Alto's, Paracyps, some smaller Xenos... spilopterus, flavipinnis types, Reganochromis, maybe some catfish such as Phyllonemus typus...


Thanks for the advice, I will seriously think about what direction I want to go. Everyone who participated in this thread have given great info :thumb:


----------



## xufan02 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mudkicker said:


> Both the Calvus and Comps interest me. Besides Fronts, what species do well with them?


Comps and Calvus are great because you can put them with just about anything. Unless you are going with wild caught adults I would start with 5-7 juveniles.

If you want a calm tank I would recommend the following:

5-7 juvenile Comp/Calvus of your choice
10-12 paracyprichromis nigripinnis
8 xenotilaphia species or ectodus descampsii.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Regarding altolamps, I do not consider them more docile than haps or peacocks.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

DJRansome said:


> Regarding altolamps, I do not consider them more docile than haps or peacocks.


So their behaviour and temperament, in your opinion, is the same as Haps and Peacocks....but more on the calm side like Tetrastigma and Phenochilus or boisterous side like Red Empress and Jacobfreibergi? The difference is significant.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Mudkicker said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding altolamps, I do not consider them more docile than haps or peacocks.
> ...


Pair bonding cichlids like Altolamprologus are quite different from polygamous mouthbrooders like the Haplochromines (which are almost all Malawi and Victorian cichlids, and Tropheus too).

Pair bonding cichlids may attack all the other fish, especially killing competing fish of the same species, and might be very territorial guarding their cave/spawning site. But non breeding individuals may ignore other fish since there is little reason for aggression.

Polygamous mouthbrooders do not form bonds. The male will chase away other males and will try to breed with any females. These fish can be kept in groups, but there is always the constant pecking order drama.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't keep aggressive haps/peacocks. I'd say comparable. I guess my big male calvus is always breeding or trying to. :thumb:


----------



## HSB Bull (Oct 2, 2015)

Mudkicker said:


> I am thinking of making the switch from Malawi to Tanganyika. After more than a decade, I am fed up of dealing with the aggressive nature of Malawi cichlids. For once I just want to relax and enjoy my tank(s) instead of constantly being concerned with aggression, removing Alphas and healing the beaten. It has become old, very old!
> I have a 5ft 100g tank. Are there any Tanganyika cichlids that I can keep and not be concerned with aggression?
> I am talking about species that are even more docile than yellow labs, rusties and acei.
> Thanks
> Mud


In the early 80s I did a tank of 7 stripe Fronts and Cylindricus and Leleupi. All were small breeding colonies of 5-7. I did not have a lot of problems other than it took quite a while and my dominant Front got very large before the Fronts were successful. I was told the fronts would eat the others but my male was a good 11" and never did much of anything. I did get a stir when I added some Daffodil and a Tret. Breeding pretty much subsided. I later moved them to a 75. I wanted to acquire more Tret to replace the Frontosa. Just always a personal preference. But back then it was rare to see them offered on anyones list and I had to give $50 :x for the single back then. I managed a store and tried several resources. Anyway in your tank I think you could easily get away with all of the above mentioned minus the Front just because they need the room. You may not get them to breed (well other then the daffodil they are fairly easy) , but you shouldn't have any fish beaten to the point of needing repair. Though I will say I was digging holey rock from a ranch near Austin and had a **** load of sculpted pieces. I ground them, drilled them, and cold chiseled them to the perfection of what I wanted.


----------

